# Males: Do you shave your Chest? Females: Which do you prefer?



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Males: Do you shave your chest?

Females: Do you prefer men with shaved or hairy chests?


I did it once a couple years ago because it was growing in funny. Had really long hair around my nipples and my belly button, then strange thin patches everywhere else.

Now it kinda looks nice, so I keep it. Just have to trim the hair around my nipples cause it gets REALLY long there for some reason.


Anyways, just curious as to how many people actually do shave their chest, and what people prefer.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Does the thought of chest stubble weird anyone else out?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Just as long as they don't have a hairy upper back or hairy shoulders. I knew one guy that had to shave the back of his neck. Nasty.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can we have an option for doesn't matter? Or either or, whatever.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Can we have an option for doesn't matter? Or either or, whatever.


I can't figure out how to edit the actual poll.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not used to seeing hairy chests (in appropriate public spaces, etc.) so I prefer not-so-hairy ones. Whatever he's most comfortable with though.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I would vote if the results were not public.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

little toaster said:


> I would vote if the results were not public.


Sorry, it keeps telling me that I need to select two of the three options for some reason...

EDIT: 50 post limit, but this is what is says http://gyazo.com/c41008fee9637d4443895b184866cb00

I'm also using Chrome :stu


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Sorry, it keeps telling me that I need to select two of the three options for some reason...


I just tested one and it doesn't require anything like that.

I'm using Google Chrome. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not really hairy. I get darker thin hairs around the belly button but not enough to be thick, gross, or anything. To be honest, I hardly notice when I look in the mirror. But if I did have a lot, I would. I certainly shave the potato hairs


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't mind a hairy chest. But if it's on the back or shoulders, I am going to whip out my wax.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I like chest hair on men. Not too much though :no


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


HAHAHA i remember watching reruns of this episode!!

and why isn't there an option for those who don't have to shave their chests because they don't have any or have very little chest hair? that's me.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, but there's also no need because I don't have any chest hair. In fact, the amount of body hair I have is restricted to a bare minimum. I'm like an alien. :b


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Guys who have little chest hair naturally, or shaved.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am a failed man with my minimal hairage, though if I did have a decent mop I wouldn't shave or wax it, too much effort for zero reward.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

you don't shave it , you trim it.
(dont have chest hair, but most guys here trim it)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't like it that guys shave their chest. What they have naturally is more attractive to me. Even if it looks like a gorilla chest.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Chesthair would look unattractive. Though the thought of someone shaving it is odd too. Anyway, voted for _Females: I prefer men with a shaved chest_


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I don't have any hair on my chest, apart from a few around my nipples, so it's not really an issue for me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Can't see a muscular chest with hair all over it.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i would of voted yes if i had a hairy chest but i dont


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't prefer a hairy chest, but if you have one then keep it. If a guy shaved his chest it would disgust me. Not manly. All I'd be able to do is picture him standing there with a razor...moving it against his chest...and um...chest stubble? Lol


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> Males: Do you shave your chest?
> 
> Females: Do you prefer men with shaved or hairy chests?
> 
> ...


 when u get older it will slow down,or may be stop,,

BTW< it's clear ur college life is sooooo wild! :hide:drunk:boogie


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

While I too participate in the custom of shaving one's body, I think it is a strange custom. Go hairy (most just have a little patch anyway).


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you have a hairy chest (talking about the men here ) don't shave it! Be a man about it!

The only thing that matters as some have said, is if you do have hairy shoulders or a hairy back, DO shave that off, it's not the best. Even then though some women love really hairy guys, so that's up to you.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not that hairy at all so I see no need to shave it. Though I couldn't really care less, I'd shave it if that's what is preferred. :sus


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've trimmed it a couple of times before and it looked really weird. So I don't shave or trim it. I need that hair to scare off predators.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cant believe so many havent voted , option 1, (yes I shave it,) yet...!

I shave it, because it is sparse and not worth keeping.
The other reason is because it grows around the nipples, it has the effect of making you look like you have unnaturally large nipples, and this has the effect of making your nipples look closer together, and this makes the chest look smaller than it is.

aS for stubble, its pretty sparse, so its IS NOT like facial stubble, If you remove it every 2nd day etc, it is very easily managable.

TBH i dont know why I bother, and the rest of the areas I shave, because probably no female is ever likely to see me undressed anyway. I suppose its for my own satisfaction.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Doesn't matter. Just as long as they don't have a hairy upper back or hairy shoulders. I knew one guy that had to shave the back of his neck. Nasty.


I'm sure he had complete control over where his hair grows, just like you.

I once knew a girl who grew hair in her pubic area. Nasty.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> aS for stubble, its pretty sparse, so its IS NOT like facial stubble, If you remove it every 2nd day etc, it is very easily managable.


Ok, thanks for that. I really just couldn't visualise it lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I never thought I would like hairy chests. But I love them. :eyes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No, my gf appreciates my manly chest. 


Oh and guys: Don't read too much into this poll. Girls will often say they like one thing until they find out from experience what they actually like.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't prefer either one, I'd just find it a little weird if a guy was to shave his chest


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I never thought I would like hairy chests. But I love them. :eyes





arnie said:


> No, my gf appreciates my manly chest.
> 
> Oh and guys: Don't read too much into this poll. Girls will often say they like one thing until they find out from experience what they actually like.


I'm starting to suspect something here. I don't know what, but I feel it in my bones. I will figure it out eventually.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I'm starting to suspect something here. I don't know what, but I feel it in my bones. I will figure it out eventually.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The hair on my chest is pretty sparse anyway. No need to shave it. :blank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I'm starting to suspect something here. I don't know what, but I feel it in my bones. I will figure it out eventually.


:yay


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If your hairy keep the hair, beard stubble is enough


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm kind of weird, my lower stomach under my belly button is kinda hairy but my upper chest is a lot less hairy (sparse very fine), except around the nipples. I don't remove any hair.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My chest hair is totally off limits to razors.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I prefer clean shaven (at least for body hair.) I'm lucky in that my husband grows very little (he is part Native American, not as much as I am but he doesn't grow hair very well... it's taken him 5 months to grow an inch long beard.)


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

I like chest hair on men. Basically, I like it all natural. (legs, arms, chest, armpits)..


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I shave my face. And that's when I can stop being lazy for 20 minutes and walk to the bathroom.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably shaved chest. My boyfriend has no hair, which is natural for him, so it's basically all I've known and what I like the best :3


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I have no hair on my chest, beat that 

But if I would, I most likely won't shave it.


----------



## DiMera (Dec 20, 2012)

I prefer to keep mine shaved. I don't like body or facial hair, except on my underarms & legs lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd rock these type of shirts all the time if I had one, even in winter because the hair would keep me warm


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Such a shame to see most women here don't like hairy chests.
I am unfortunately a victim of the hairy gene.
I kinda like the way it looks on me though, it being natural and all.

I also don't mind hairy women either... but... that's for another day


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Their body/their choice. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Talgonite said:


> I'm sure he had complete control over where his hair grows, just like you.
> 
> I once knew a girl who grew hair in her pubic area. Nasty.


I knew someone would get offended by the opinions on here. I'm guessing you have hairy shoulders, back and/or neck area? Hmm?

I'm sure most guys would not prefer for woman to go all natural and keep their legs and armpits hairy. So I don't feel so bad for having a preference on this.

If a guy has a hairy chest, I'd prefer that he shaved because I think it's "unattractive" (ok actually I think it's gross). Just like a woman with a hairy upper lip would likely be unattractive to men as well. Natural isn't always cute. 
I don't mind all hairiness though. I find it extremely attractive and manly in most other areas.

I really don't mean to offend anyone, I can't help what I like =\


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Whats wrong with a hairy chest?Lol.............


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The females in this poll disagree with the poll in my old thread:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/ladies-do-you-like-chest-hair-on-a-man-210822/


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm part Asian, body hair is thus an alien concept to me :b


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I hate all body hair ewww


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm part Asian, body hair is thus an alien concept to me :b


Perfect if i may say so


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Perfect if i may say so


lol why thank you. I don't think I'm perfect mind, I'm actually trying to put on 10-15 pounds but it's proving difficult. I think it's genetics though, I get leaner rather than bulkier after doing any form of resistance based training. :teeth


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I love me a guy with a nice furry chest .


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

If I were a man I imagine chest hair would be fun. It could be shaved into interesting shapes and patterns. How awesome would it be to take off my shirt and have an exclamation mark of hair on my chest!

Male bodies sound like so much fun...


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

SartoriTaurus said:


> I like chest hair on men. *Basically, I like it all natural. (legs, arms, chest, armpits)*..


Mhm.


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

i have chest hair i don't worry about it because i'm a real man.


----------

